# NATS key reprogram - Can this be done DIY style



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi there,
Just had some work done on my X-Trail Stereo at the main dealer in the UK. Only one Key will now operate the car. It seems the dealer may have reprogrammed the key but my spare key was left at home. Is there an easy solution to reprograming x trail keys or will I have to take the car back.


----------

